# What drying towel for £10



## Soapybubbles (Feb 10, 2014)

Looking for a drying towel for a mate,he wants to spend about £10 on it.

What would you all recommend for that price point?

He uses BSD as a drying aid with the towel he has just now (he's using the cheap wilkos one at the moment) but wants to upgrade.

Anyone tried these from in2detailing? 
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/252598608343

Thanks


----------



## sMiLEy sLOth (Jun 12, 2018)

Auto finesse aqua deluxe. 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Benfr16 (Dec 3, 2016)

Second aqua deluxe


----------



## westerman (Oct 12, 2008)

Just bought the Kent one on Ebay for around £6. Haven't tried it but looks and feels good.
Harry

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Kent-Car...0&hash=item56af0080c4:g:qKQAAOSwc95a9aMI#rwid


----------



## sshooie (May 15, 2007)

westerman said:


> Just bought the Kent one on Ebay for around £6. Haven't tried it but looks and feels good.
> Harry
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Kent-Car...0&hash=item56af0080c4:g:qKQAAOSwc95a9aMI#rwid


I have a couple of these, cheaper from Amazon @ £4.39 with next day Prime


----------



## archjuh (Jun 2, 2018)

I tried the in2detailing https://www.in2detailing.co.uk/prod...ibre-edgeless-korean-car-detailing-cloth.html plush cloth worked amazingly well drying the car after my main drying towel gave bad results. Might need a couple of them for drying a whole car without protection.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## westerman (Oct 12, 2008)

sshooie said:


> I have a couple of these, cheaper from Amazon @ £4.39 with next day Prime


Good spot, as I say I haven't used mine yet. Spent the last month getting a load of gear together only for water shortage advice from water board 

I think the Auto finesse one recommended above also looks good and is tempting as AF are doing free delivery.

Harry


----------



## suds (Apr 27, 2012)

Gyeon soft dryer ticks all the boxes for me


----------



## neilmcl (Mar 26, 2010)

archjuh said:


> I tried the in2detailing https://www.in2detailing.co.uk/prod...ibre-edgeless-korean-car-detailing-cloth.html plush cloth worked amazingly well drying the car after my main drying towel gave bad results. Might need a couple of them for drying a whole car without protection.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


Not really a drying towel though, it's a buffing cloth, would be too small for most people, and not absorbent enough.

I've been using the twisted pile towel from In2detailing for a while now and to date this is the best drying towel I've come across, and now only £9.49. If I''m buying again I'd spend another fiver and get the double-sided twisted pile towel.

https://www.in2detailing.co.uk/prod...ibre-twisted-pile-drying-towel-74-x-90cm.html

https://www.in2detailing.co.uk/prod...dual-twisted-pile-drying-towel-70-x-90cm.html


----------



## neilmcl (Mar 26, 2010)

Sorry Soapybubbles, I didn't fully read your post. Again I stand by my post that I think the In2detailing towel is one of the best out there, however for using in conjunction with a QD to use as a drying aid I prefer to use a plush towel. I use a Purple Monster XL towel for that purpose - https://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/monster-microfibre-purple-monster-edgeless-xl but the Fecks Philosophy Professor Plush towel tends to get rave reviews.


----------



## Imprezaworks (May 20, 2013)

Kent yellow towel off amazon. £6/7 delivered.


----------



## Peter77 (May 29, 2016)

https://www.cleanyourride.uk/KLINKOREA/klin-korea-medium-duo-drying-towel

Although slightly over £10 and not the largest size, it's still 45 x 70cm. More than big enough to do a car. 
Excellent drying towels and would highly recommend.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

i havnt used a twisted towel, but using the fecks professor plush its stuck together in the middle unlike the af aqua deluxe and is awesome. 
the af aqua deluxe does work but lints really bad even after washing a few times
polished bliss drying towel is great and doesnt lint but isnt stuck together
http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/pb-luxury-drying-towel-cat5.html and is £9.50 with free delivery 
the kent drying towel i had was utter rubbish it didnt absorb the water like the others and need ringing out all the time

if you really dont want to spend more than £10 and want to use it with a qd as a drying aid i would go for PB one


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

OvEr_KiLL said:


> i havnt used a twisted towel, but using the fecks professor plush its stuck together in the middle unlike the af aqua deluxe and is awesome.
> the af aqua deluxe does work but lints really bad even after washing a few times
> polished bliss drying towel is great and doesnt lint but isnt stuck together
> http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/pb-luxury-drying-towel-cat5.html and is £9.50 with free delivery
> ...


Agreed. The Aqua Deluxe was awful in my opinion, hardly absorbed water and linted indefinitely. The Fecks Philosophy is a far better version of the Aqua Deluxe in my eyes.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris Donaldson (Jun 26, 2016)

I've got a polished bliss one that was mentioned above and I have a Gyeon silk dryer. I actually prefer the polished bliss towel and bought 2 for my dad and convinced 2 other people to buy them. I haven't tried any others and there are no doubt others that are possibly better but I'm happy with it and would recommend it.


----------



## Forsh (Jun 13, 2014)

I've got the Kent one and although not overly plush does a good job for the price

I have a couple of these Martin Cox towels which are good...

https://www.slimsdetailing.co.uk/cl...iant-miracle-dry-microfibre-drying-towel.html

More plush and slightly bigger than the Kent


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Soapybubbles said:


> Looking for a drying towel for a mate,he wants to spend about £10 on it.
> 
> What would you all recommend for that price point?
> 
> ...


I have this towel and it's quality. So much so, my trusted Uber XL is now redundant.


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

Another vote for Auto finesse aqua deluxe, bought it last year at wax stock and it blitzes my previous towel the reaper 

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikej857 (Jan 17, 2012)

I found my aqua deluxe onky worked if I used it damp our it would just move the water around and not actually suck it up 

I have the Silverback and can't fault it wet or dry it sucks the water up with ease and I've dried 2 cars and it still wasn't wet enough to need to be rung out 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## gareth_j (May 26, 2018)

sMiLEy sLOth said:


> Auto finesse aqua deluxe.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


Second this 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nidge76 (Sep 16, 2016)

Have to say I'm quite happy with my auto finesse aqua deluxe but interesting to see other people not rating it.

I guess with most products some things suite some people but not others. 

Sent from my F3311 using Tapatalk


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

Nidge76 said:


> Have to say I'm quite happy with my auto finesse aqua deluxe but interesting to see other people not rating it.
> 
> I guess with most products some things suite some people but not others.
> 
> Sent from my F3311 using Tapatalk


I can see where they are coming from though, from dry it does push the water slightly but I find this very effective as I can clear my roof completely and by then it's ready to finish off the rest of the car although to be honest every towel I have owned has done this

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Devilman (Oct 9, 2016)

In the drying towel collection I have a wooly mammoth, fecks, Drinker. All of these are used regularly. I also have a aqua deluxe which I thought was a poor performer compared to the above.
Genuinely surprised so many folks rate this towel, will try again the next wash.
Atm my advice would be avoid the aqua deluxe. 
Dm


----------



## joe_con19 (Aug 1, 2015)

Also surprised at people putting forward the aqua deluxe wasn't impressed with mine at all. Been using the klin duo drying towel..a bit more expensive but its lasted ages so its been worth the money


----------



## Nidge76 (Sep 16, 2016)

Whatever the OP decides perhaps it's time for me to try something other than the aqua deluxe. See what I'm missing out on. 

Sent from my F3311 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenan (Sep 7, 2015)

How dry should the Pannell be after a pass with a good drying towel? There are stills streaks of water after using mine. 

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## neilmcl (Mar 26, 2010)

Kenan said:


> How dry should the Pannell be after a pass with a good drying towel? There are stills streaks of water after using mine.
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


No reason not to be totally dry. If it's not doing this then you need a better towel or look at your drying technique.


----------



## Kenan (Sep 7, 2015)

neilmcl said:


> No reason not to be totally dry. If it's not doing this then you need a better towel or look at your drying technique.


Oh no, I better buy a new towel then :thumb:


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Can’t believe nobody has mentioned the red towel from britemax. I’m sure it’s only £10, had mine a couple of years and it’s still as good as the first day. 


Gonz.


----------



## sMiLEy sLOth (Jun 12, 2018)

Surprised to see people slating the Aqua deluxe. Mine seems to have it's own gravitational pull. I literally tap the doors dry. A lot of people saying it pushes water around, I can only imagine that the fibres have become fused due to improper washing/drying. 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Gussy (Oct 12, 2007)

I've used loads of the "new in thing / flavour of the month" type towels and without a doubt the best I've used was the dual twisted pile from In2detailing. It just guzzled up water, dragged across the painwork like glass and left no water streaks (at least not on my car which has selant on it). 

I've used the AF Aqua Deluxe as well and I found it over-rated. While mopping up water from the car was good, (though not as good as the twisted pile) it left loads of linting on the car even after loads of washes.


----------



## Soapybubbles (Feb 10, 2014)

OvEr_KiLL said:


> i havnt used a twisted towel, but using the fecks professor plush its stuck together in the middle unlike the af aqua deluxe and is awesome.
> the af aqua deluxe does work but lints really bad even after washing a few times
> polished bliss drying towel is great and doesnt lint but isnt stuck together
> http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/pb-luxury-drying-towel-cat5.html and is £9.50 with free delivery
> ...


Ordered the PB one today

Thanks for all replies


----------

